# Moving to Gubbio



## sky annie (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi Everyone! 

I am from the UK. 

I am a volunteer in India. I will be moving to Gubbio for about 6 months next April (6 months every year). I will be renting a little apartment there and travelling back and forth to India... keeping the place in Gubbio all the time. 

I will be bringing my Chihuahua with me. I teach English online. I am interested to meet people, go for coffee, walks etc. I don't speak Italian yet... 

Does anyone on here live in or around Gubbio?

See you soon!

Annie


----------



## aleixel (Aug 26, 2015)

sky annie said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I am from the UK.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately not..but is a lovely city! full of tourist but not so much crowded.

Enjoy truffles for me!


----------

